# Realtek HD Bass Management



## dave1701

I have Klipsch Promedia 2.1 Speakers and I'm using my onboard sound.  Realtek HD audio manager has an option that is called "Bass Management".  Should I turn it off or on?  It seems to limit my sub, but should I use it.  Which way was my music meant to sound?  Is Bass management just an EQ  that lowers the base or what?


----------



## diduknowthat

Sounds like bass management enables a preset crossover. Does the subwoofer sound different if you change the speaker setting from "little speakers" to "big speakers"


----------

